

How can it be that Linkedin's mobile site is faster than its native app? - kuhnster

I find this baffling?
======
itsyogesh
The native app uses REST to do data transactions, while the mobile site has
caching mechanisms on its side. That can be one of the reasons I guess.

------
anubiann00b
Is it?

